# od 51 and 59 iwth 80 mod?



## 1073358 (Jul 15, 2008)

*mod 51 and 59 with 80 mod?*

When I am billing surgical assists, I realize I need to use the 80 modifiers for my assistant MD surgeon. Question is do I also need to use the 59,51 just as on the actual surgeon charges? Does the claim get further reduced after the 80?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep - but the -80 comes first.


----------

